# Small hands



## loaf442 (Jan 26, 2011)

Could you please tell me what type of guitar has a smaller neck for guys with small hands and short fingers? Please. 

Thank You

LOAF


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Only one finger? // try a parlour guitar .. or a gibson ( shorter scale) for electric


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I have fairly small hands as well and I didnt get along well with my Fender Telecaster (miss the sound though) I find Gibson's scale length to be quite comfortable for me.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

a ukulele...???...


----------



## Skiddlydiddly (Sep 14, 2010)

Good question. My hands are small, too.

What other brands share Gibson's scale length, as I can't imagine myself affording a Gibson? Any brands with also a thin neck profile/width?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this bloke played a short scaled rickenbacher...










the fender mustang also has a short scale...


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

try an erni ball axis or a peavey wolfgang. If you're not a rock player get the hardtail and swap out the pickups. seen a few country guys use them..


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

check out some shortscale guitars here...

Shortscale Guitars - ShortScale


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Aside from scale...

1985 Kramers had very small necks - I am talking about circumference(ish)/distance around/grip. 

Also the early '80s Vantage that I have has a very tiny neck on it. I would think that those guitars might be difficult to play if your fingers are chubby though.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Hagstrom Swede has short scale and good price. (but not the super or ultra swedes: long scale)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

But it is what you grow used to ... with a name like shoretyus you think my appendages are long? I do like the 25 1/2" scale


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Here you go... <ducking>

Daisy Rock Ltd. Edition Powerpuff Girls Guitar - Calgary Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Calgary Canada.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

of course if you can find an ibanez with the original wizard I neck, that's the thinest, fastest neck you'll ever play on.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Scale length certainly plays a role in whether smaller hands can reach those frets, but neck width, fretboard radius, and neck shape play a role too. many guitar manufacturers will list the width at the nut and end of fretboard.

I tried a vintage Rickenbacker 12-string once, and was appalled at how small it was. Virtually unplayable with 6 strings, let alone 12. I have a 64 or 64 Epi Coronet and the neck on it is ridiculous narrow; you can use it like a whammy. That guitar was described as a "student model" in its day, partly because it was simple (one P90, wraparound bridge), but also because it appears to be made for a 12 year-old in terms of its weight and the neck size.

So maybe that's what you want to keep you eye out for: a student model.

Daisy Rock specializes in guitars for women, and makes the bodies lighter and smaller, and the necks smaller, for that very reason. They make some kickass instruments. And no, they are not all pink, nor do they all have the Powerpuff Girls on them (though the Mojo Jojo IS rather appealing)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oops, didn't see that Sneaky had beaten me to the punch.

Bt seriously, they make some nice axes that any man or woman could be proud to rock out on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

loaf442 said:


> Could you please tell me what type of guitar has a smaller neck for guys with small hands and short finger? Please.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> LOAF


I have hands on the smaller side, so I have some relevant experience here.

Try a PRS with a Standard carve neck. To date that's the most comfortable neck profile I've played.

I find really thin necks tend to be made thin and wide, which is worse with my smaller hands for fretting chords that require the whole width of the neck (like a big barre chord). And you can't do any thumb wrapping with this setup because you lose all contact with the middle-back of the neck and thus your ability to apply good pressure to the strings in that area. My Schecter Strat has a slightly wider, but thinner neck that my PRS and while I can play it, I definitely have to think harder to do things on it than I do on my PRS, thanks to the different neck profile.

My old Ibanez guitars, with wizard necks, were about on par with the Schecter.

Nothing has come close to the PRS Standard carve for good fit for me yet.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bluezombie said:


> of course if you can find an ibanez with the original wizard I neck, that's the thinest, fastest neck you'll ever play on.


Not so...I have a couple of Ibanez freaks who are friends of mine...one of them was playing the '85 Kramer that I had and said "that's TOO small".


----------



## loaf442 (Jan 26, 2011)

Doesn't Angus Young play a Gibson SG because he has small hands?? I think I heard that somewhere????

LOAF


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Boys, he said small hands not arms, don't think he is a little person.

I have normal to smaller hands for my size and play a 7 string guitar, have also tried 8 strings and they are cool.
For me and others I know its how you hold the guitar and not the size of the neck.
Move your thumb from the C type grip to more of a thumb pointing at the headstock, it will allow your hand to travel up the neck from "e" to "E" much easier.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't have small hands--nor are they large--but I do love my Mustang--a guitar already mentioned.
I do play bigger necked guitars, and love a chunky neck, but when I am learning new things I often grab the Mustang--as it's easier to learn stuff on--then once I learn it, I can play it on my other guitars more easily.


----------

